# لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟



## Alaa El-Din (9 مايو 2007)

سؤال لكل نصراني​ 
**************
*حرر بواستطي*
*.............................."المشرف"*

أريد أن اسألك سؤالا؟!!!!!! واعلم انني لاأهاجمك ...........ويعلم الله انني أحب المسيح ابن مريم .............. أكثر من نفسي وأهلي 
أما السؤال فهو 
لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟........ اقرأ

كِتَابُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 18 : 20 
وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي يَتَجَبَّرُ فَيَنْطِقُ بِاسْمِي بِمَا لَمْ آمُرْهُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ بِاسمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، فَإِنَّهُ حَتْماً يَمُوتُ. 



هل بولس .......... مات مذبوحا.......لانه ....... يَنْطِقُ بِاسْمِ الله بِمَا لَمْ يامُرْهُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ، أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ بِاسمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى؟!!!!!! 
انني على استعداد لأن احضر لك مئات الأعداد التي تبين ذلك من أقوال بولس و افعاله .....من الكتاب المقدس

**************
*حرر بواستطي*
.............................."المشرف"


----------



## Twin (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ علاء*

*طبعاً ما قد تم تحرير بواستطي هو ما قد خالف قوانين قسم الأسئله والأجوبة *
*فلذلك حرر ................. فلامكان هنا لأي مجال يدخل بالأسلاميات أو بالتفسيرات والتحاليل الشخصية* 

*عامة نجيبك*


Alaa El-Din قال:


> سؤال لكل نصراني
> ​


​
*نحن لسنا بنصاري *
*نحن مسيحين ........... متفقون*
*لأن النصرانية هذه طائفة يهودية أمنت بالمسيحية في القرون الثلاثة الأولي وقد تم تفنيدها وجهضها وأختفت ببداية القرن السادس *
*وكان مقرها شبه الجزيرة العربية وبالتحديد ....... *
*أما نحن مؤمنين مسيحين*​​
​


Alaa El-Din قال:


> أريد أن اسألك سؤالا؟!!!!!! واعلم انني لاأهاجمك ...........ويعلم الله انني أحب المسيح ابن مريم .............. أكثر من نفسي وأهلي




*نشكر ربنا *
*وثق أن هذا الحب لن يضيع هباء*
*ولكن لابد أن يكون بإيمان !!!!!*​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> أما السؤال فهو
> لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟........ اقرأ
> 
> كِتَابُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 18 : 20
> وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي يَتَجَبَّرُ فَيَنْطِقُ بِاسْمِي بِمَا لَمْ آمُرْهُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ بِاسمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، فَإِنَّهُ حَتْماً يَمُوتُ.




*طيب متكمل النص*
*لعل وعسي نفهم !!!!!!!!!!*​ 
[Q-BIBLE]*وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الذِي يُطْغِي فَيَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاماً لمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلمَ بِهِ أَوِ الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى فَيَمُوتُ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ. 21وَإِنْ قُلتَ فِي قَلبِكَ: كَيْفَ نَعْرِفُ الكَلامَ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟ 22فَمَا تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَلمْ يَحْدُثْ وَلمْ يَصِرْ فَهُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ بَل بِطُغْيَانٍ تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ فَلا تَخَفْ مِنْهُ*[/Q-BIBLE]​ 
*هذا النص يتكلم عن النبي الذي سيأتي من وسط أخوته*
[Q-BIBLE] 
*أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.*
[/Q-BIBLE]​ 
*فهذا النبي سيتكلم بكل ما أملاه عليه الله *​*ولاحظ في الجزء الأول يقال ...*​[Q-BIBLE] 
*وَإِنْ قُلتَ فِي قَلبِكَ: كَيْفَ نَعْرِفُ الكَلامَ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟ *
[/Q-BIBLE]

*فهنا وضح أن هذا النبي سيتكلم بأمور لم تحدث بعد*
*فأن حدثت سيكون من الله وإن لم تحدث فيكون نبي كاذب*​ 
*ويا أخي كمعلومة بولس لم يكن نبي*
*فعصر الأنبياء أنتهي بظهور يوحنا المعمدان بن زكريا الكاهن *
*وكان أخر أنبياء العهد القديم*
*فبولس ليس بني أنما رسول*​ 
*نكمل *


Alaa El-Din قال:


> هل بولس .......... مات مذبوحا.......لانه ....... يَنْطِقُ بِاسْمِ الله بِمَا لَمْ يامُرْهُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ، أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ بِاسمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى؟!!!!!!




*بولس مات بحد السيف وفي روما*​ 
*ولو طبقنا **ما أنت كاتبه وتعليقك سنري أن هذا الحكم - أي موت هذا النبي الكاذب -**يكون علي أيدي شعب الله المختار - اليهود - **وليس علي يد شعب روما*

*وفي **حاجة تاني مهمة*
*أن موت النبي لابد أن تكون بطريقة معروفة لأن النص لم يذكر الطريقة*
*أذاً فهو شئ بديهي أن يموت هذا النبي كعادة اليهود بالرجم لا بالذبح*​ 

*ولنا أن نذكر*
[Q-BIBLE] 
*وَتَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمِنَ الْغُرَبَاءِ النَّازِلِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَعْطَى مِنْ زَرْعِهِ لِمُولَكَ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجِمُهُ شَعْبُ الأَرْضِ بِالْحِجَارَةِ*
[/Q-BIBLE]
*[Q-BIBLE]وَتُقِيمُ لِلشَّعْبِ حُدُوداً مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ قَائِلاً: احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْعَدُوا إِلَى الْجَبَلِ أَوْ تَمَسُّوا طَرَفَهُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَمَسُّ الْجَبَلَ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً. ​*13 *لاَ تَمَسُّهُ يَدٌ بَلْ يُرْجَمُ رَجْماً أَوْ يُرْمَى رَمْياً. بَهِيمَةً كَانَ أَمْ إِنْسَاناً لاَ يَعِيشُ. أَمَّا عِنْدَ صَوْتِ الْبُوقِ فَهُمْ يَصْعَدُونَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ*[/Q-BIBLE]</B>​
*[Q-BIBLE] 
وَتَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمِنَ الْغُرَبَاءِ النَّازِلِينَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَعْطَى مِنْ زَرْعِهِ لِمُولَكَ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجِمُهُ شَعْبُ الأَرْضِ بِالْحِجَارَةِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَإِذَا كَانَ فِي رَجُلٍ أَوِ امْرَأَةٍ جَانٌّ أَوْ تَابِعَةٌ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. بِالْحِجَارَةِ يَرْجُمُونَهُ
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]وَمَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ رَجْماً. الْغَرِيبُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ عِنْدَمَا يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى الاسْمِ يُقْتَلُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

**ونتأكد من هذا أيضاً في حادثة رجم أول شهيد بالمسيحية أسطفانوس *​ 
[Q-BIBLE]
*11حِينَئِذٍ دَسُّوا لِرِجَالٍ يَقُولُونَ: إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَاهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكَلاَمِ تَجْدِيفٍ عَلَى مُوسَى وَعَلَى اللهِ*
* 12وَهَيَّجُوا الشَّعْبَ وَالشُّيُوخَ وَالْكَتَبَةَ فَقَامُوا وَخَطَفُوهُ وَأَتَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَجْمَعِ 13وَأَقَامُوا شُهُوداً كَذَبَةً يَقُولُونَ: هَذَا الرَّجُلُ لاَ يَفْتُرُ عَنْ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ كَلاماً تَجْدِيفاً ضِدَّ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ الْمُقَدَّسِ وَالنَّامُوسِ 14لأَنَّنَا سَمِعْنَاهُ يَقُولُ: إِنَّ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ هَذَا سَيَنْقُضُ هَذَا الْمَوْضِعَ وَيُغَيِّرُ الْعَوَائِدَ الَّتِي سَلَّمَنَا إِيَّاهَا مُوسَى.* .[/Q-BIBLE]

*هنا بالشهادة الزور أثبتوا أن أسطفانوس جدف وقال ما لم يقوله الله*
*فحكموا عليه بالموت وكانت العقوبة هي الرجم لا الذبح لأنهم يهووووووووووووود*

[Q-BIBLE] 
*فَصَاحُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَسَدُّوا آذَانَهُمْ وَهَجَمُوا عَلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ 58وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ.*
[/Q-BIBLE]​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> انني على استعداد لأن احضر لك مئات الأعداد التي تبين ذلك من أقوال بولس و افعاله .....من الكتاب المقدس


 
*أعتقد أنه لا مجال الأن لأن تأتي لنا بها*
*أذ تم أسقاط الشبهة*

*ولكن إن أردت فلتأتي لنا بكل ما في جعبتك*

*ولكن أقرأ أولاً الأسئله وأجباتها المتعلقة ببولس الرسول*
*هنا بهذا القسم وبقسم الشبهات الوهمية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Alaa El-Din (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟*



Twin قال:


> *نحن لسنا بنصاري *
> *نحن مسيحين ........... متفقون*​





لماذا تُطلقون اسم متنصر على كل من يدخل للمسيحية ؟




Twin قال:


> *ويا أخي كمعلومة بولس لم يكن نبي*
> *فعصر الأنبياء أنتهي بظهور يوحنا المعمدان بن زكريا الكاهن *
> *وكان أخر أنبياء العهد القديم*
> *فبولس ليس بني أنما رسول*​​


 

ممكن تعرفني الفرق بين النبي و الرسول ؟ و هل كل رسول يمكن أن يُطلق عليه نبي أم لا ؟ و هل يمكن أن نقول أنه وفقا لتحليل حضرتك فإن أي رسول كاذب لا يتم قتله ؟




Twin قال:


> *بولس مات بحد السيف وفي روما*​
> *ولو طبقنا **ما أنت كاتبه وتعليقك سنري أن هذا الحكم - أي موت هذا النبي الكاذب -**يكون علي أيدي شعب الله المختار - اليهود - **وليس علي يد شعب روما*​





لم يذكر النص أن موت هذا النبي يكون على يد اليهود !!! من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام ؟؟







Twin قال:


> *وفي **حاجة تاني مهمة*
> *أن موت النبي لابد أن تكون بطريقة معروفة لأن النص لم يذكر الطريقة*
> *أذاً فهو شئ بديهي أن يموت هذا النبي كعادة اليهود بالرجم لا بالذبح*​





النص لم يذكر الطريقة و حضرتك تذكرها و تقول أنها بديهية !!! لا أدري من أين أتيت بأنها بديهية ؟






Twin قال:


> *أعتقد أنه لا مجال الأن لأن تأتي لنا بها*
> *أذ تم أسقاط الشبهة*​ ​





تم إسقاط الشبهة من وجهة نظرك فقط .​


----------



## Twin (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخ علاء*



Alaa El-Din قال:


> لماذا تُطلقون اسم متنصر على كل من يدخل للمسيحية ؟






*أمن هذا ظهرت كلمه نصراني أذاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل كلمة متنصر تعني نصراني ؟؟؟؟؟*

*عامة متنصر هذا لفظ عربي أسلامي *
*فبالمسيحية يدعي متعمد أي أعتمد بالماء *
*وهذا نراه حتي بالكنيسه فمكان العماد أسمه معمودية*
*وليس متنصرية*​ 



Alaa El-Din قال:


> و هل يمكن أن نقول أنه وفقا لتحليل حضرتك فإن أي رسول كاذب لا يتم قتله ؟






*أولاً أنا لم أحلل *
*أنا تكلمت فقط بعيداً عن التحليلات*
*أنا تكلمت بناء علي ما تكلمت أنت به*

*ثانياً أين ظهر في مشاركتي*
*أنني أقول ما قلته أنت علي لساني*​ 



Alaa El-Din قال:


> ممكن تعرفني الفرق بين النبي و الرسول ؟ و هل كل رسول يمكن أن يُطلق عليه نبي أم لا ؟




*بعيداً عن التحليلات !!!!!!!!!!*
*الفرق بين الرسول والنبي *
*في المعني الحرفي فرق شاسع*

*لأن النبي يحمل نبؤة لم تحدث بعد أنما ستحث مستقبلاً *
*أما الرسول فيحمل رساله موجودة يحمل من مكان لأخر أو من شخص لأخر*

*أما بإيماننا المسيحي *
*النبي *
*هو من يحمل النبؤه من الله لشعبه يحمل ما يمليه روح الله عليه فقط*
*وكان دائماً ينهي قوله بــ هكذا يقول الرب ويمضي*
*وكان لا يتكلم عن شئ سوي الله الذي يتكلم من خلاله*
*وكان يتكلم عن نبوات ستحدث مستقبلاً*

*أما الرسول *
*هو الشخص الحامل للرساله والبشارة المفرحة للأنجيل*
*وهي الخلاص بالسيد المسيح له المجد*
*فمع وجود روح الله معه لايوجد نبؤه أنما يحمل رساله الخلاص ويبشر بها*

*فالنبي دوره أبلاغ النبوة التي ستحدث فيما بعد*
*أما الرسول فهو يحمل رساله الخلاص الموجود فعلاً *

*وعامة عصر الأنبياء أنتهي **بمجي *
*السيد المسيح له المجد*
*لأن كل الأنبياء كانت محور نبواتهم عنه*
*ولكن بعد السيد المسيح له المجد *
*فلا مكان لهم أذ هو قد أتي*
*وظهر دور الرسول*
*الذي سيصل برساله الخلاص الي كل الأرض*​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> لم يذكر النص أن موت هذا النبي يكون على يد اليهود !!! من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام ؟؟









*أخي أنا أتكلم بالطبيعي*
*لأن هذا النص وجد بالتوراه وكان موجة لحاملي التوراه فقط*
*واليهود كشعب الله المختار أستؤمنوا علي ما بداخل التوراه *
*وكل ما وجد بها سيطبق عليهم وحدهم*

*فقل لي *
*عندما يقال أن النبي سيقوم من بين أخوتك *
*أخوتة من ؟؟؟*
*أياً كان سيكونوا يهود أيضاً*

*ومن هو النبي الكاذب هذا *
*لابد أن يكون يهودي أيضاً*
*فكيف يكون غير يهودي ويتنبئ وسط اليهود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هو يهودي ويتنبئ وسط اليهود وينتظر حتي أتمام نبويه الي أن تتم *
*- أي سيحي معهم ووسطهم -*
*فأن تحققت النبوة يكون نبي*
*ولكن إن لم يكن فيموت*

*فمن أذاً الذي سينفذ حكم الموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فيا أخي أنا أتنبئ باللغة العربية وأتنبئ عن هذه الأمة العربية*
*أأكون أجنبي أذاً ؟؟؟؟*
*ومادمت لست أجنبي أذاً أنا أحيا معهم في وستطهم*
*وعندما ينكشف كذبي *
*من أذاً سيقتلني ؟؟؟*​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> النص لم يذكر الطريقة و حضرتك تذكرها و تقول أنها بديهية !!! لا أدري من أين أتيت بأنها بديهية ؟




*لأنني قارئ للتوراه والأنجيل *
*أم انت فلم تقرأهما*

*وقد أوردت لحضرتك بعض الأيات المقتبسه توكد أن الرجم هو الطريقة التي يقتل بها اليهود من جدف علي الله *
*فياليتك تقرأ المشاركة السابقة مرة أخري*​*ولكني أذيدك*​*السيد المسيح له المجد حاول اليهود أن يرجموه أكثر من مرة *
*أتعرف لماذا ؟؟؟*
*لأن عقوبة التجديف علي الله والتكلم بنبوات كاذبه هي الموت بالرجم*
*وهذا ما حدث مع أسطفانوس *
*وقد أشرت له بالمشاركة السابقة*​ 


Alaa El-Din قال:


> تم إسقاط الشبهة من وجهة نظرك فقط .


*كيف تسقط من وجهة نظري فقط*
* و**أنا لا أتفق معك عليها*​ 
*وعجبي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحوت (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟*

*سلام ..

يزعم المسلمين .. بأن الرسول بولس قد قتل بالسيف الروماني , لأنه قد كذب وحرف المسيحية ..
 ويعتبرون استشهاده كنوع من العقاب الالهي ضده ..
 ويستندون في ذلك على نصوص مقدسة يبترونها ويفسرونها كما تطيب لهم نفسهم الامارة بالسوء ..!


يتغافل المسلمون عن حقيقة .. ان بولس الرسول لم يمت بسبب عقاب الهي قد وقع ضده ..
انما قد مات " شهيداً " بطلاً بعد ان تمجد الرب في حياته ومماته على السواء ..

فالرب قد انتخب بولس كرسول له وشاهد ..
 وقد حدد له مهمة محددة وهي ان يكرز لليهود وكذلك للأمم ..
 وقد أشار الى انه سيعاني الاضطهادات والآلام والضيقات جراء هذه الكرازة وهذه الخدمة الرسولية الجبارة ..
 ولكنه لم يكن ممكناً ان يموت قبل تنفيذ مهمته على أكمل وجه ..!

اذ قال الرب للتلميذ حنانيا الذي طلب منه ان يشفي بولس بعد ان ظهر له الرب :

{  ‎فقال له الرب اذهب . لان هذا لي اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي امام امم
وملوك وبني اسرائيل‎ . ‎لاني سأريه كم ينبغي ان يتألم من اجل اسمي‎ }
 ( أعمال 15:9و16)​
وكان مخطط الرب ان يوصل بولس البشارة بالانجيل الى قلب عاصمة العالم أجمع حينئذ وهي " روما " ..
وان يقف أمام قيصر ..
وبعد هذا تنتهي مهمته .. 

فيتمجد به الرب باستشهاده وسفك دمه من أجل الانجيل والخلاص , بريئاً من أي ذنب أو جرم ..
اذ قال له الرب : 
{ ثق يا بولس , لأنك كما شهدت لي في أورشليم , هكذا ينبغي أن تشهد في رومية ايضاً } ( أعمال 11: 23)​

لذلك فاننا نقرأ في حياة بولس الرسول انه قد عانى من أخطار شديدة كانت ستودي به الى الموت .. 
ومع ذلك فقد خلصه الرب منها جميعاً لأنه لم تكن قد انتهت مهمته المحددة من قبل الرب ..
وقد حاول الشيطان ان يعرقل هذه المهمة بأن يقتل الرسول بولس مراراً , ولكن بولس كان يعلم بقدرة الرب على انقاذه لاتمام خطته ومشيئته ..
 مع كونه كان يعلم بأن " الموت هو ربح " له , وبأنه كان يشتهي ان ينطلق ويكون مع المسيح ( فيلبي 21:1و23)
لكنه كان يريد ان يكمل قصد الرب من حياته ..

ولنقرأ كيف انه كان واثقاً بأعلى درجات الثقة أن ابليس لن يتمكن من قتله قبل ان يتمم مهمته وخدمته .. فيقول :

{ أن أبقى في الجسد ألزم من أجلكم . فإذ أنا واثق بهذا أعلم أني أمكت وأبقى مع جميعكم } ( فيلبي 24:1و25)​
ولنقرأ كيف انه واثق كل الثقة بأن الرب سينقذه الى ان تتم به المهمة الموضوعة عليه ..
فيقول :
{ الرب وقف معي وقواني لكي تتم بي الكرازة ويسمع جميع الأمم فأنقذت من فم الأسد . وسينقذني الرب من كل عمل ردئ } ( 2 تيموثاوس 17:4و18)​
وهذا كلام انسان موحى اليه من عند الرب ..
 وواثق جداً بأنه لن يموت قبل ان يتم مهمته ويوصل بشارة الانجيل الى كل الأمم والى عاصمة الأمم " روما " ..

لانه كان متمسكاً بوعد الرب بأنه سينقذه من خطر الموت الى ان يتم مهمته وخدمته .. وهذا الوعد قد سمعه من الرب في بداية علاقته به :

{ ظهرت لك لأنتخبك خادماً وشاهداً .. منقذاً اياك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أرسلك اليهم } ( أعمال 16:26و17)​*
*وفعلاً كان الرب ينذره لينجيه كلما اقترب من خطر الموت المحدق ..
 اذ يقول بولس كيف ان الرب تدخل لانقاذه في احدى المرات :

{ وحدث لي بعد ما رجعت الى اورشليم وكنت أصلي في الهيكل .. أني حصلت في غيبة فرأيته قائلاً لي أسرع وأخرج عاجلاً من أورشليم لأنهم لا يقبلون شهادتك عني } ( أعمال 17:22و18)​
ومرة قد تم رجمه بالحجارة ..الى ان ظنوه قد مات , لكنه لم يمت !!!!
 ( أعمال 19:14)

لا بل كان الرب يوحي اليه بالرؤيا كلما اقترب من هدفه واتمام مهمته .. لكي يشدد الذين معه ..
اذ قال للموجودين على ظهر السفينة التي كادت ان تغرق :

{ والان انذركم ان تسروا لانه لا تكون خسارة نفس واحدة منكم الا السفينة . لانه وقف بي هذه الليلة ملاك الاله الذي أنا له والذي اعبده . قائلاً لا تخف يا بولس . ينبغي لك ان تقف أمام قيصر . وهوذا قد وهبك الله جميع المسافرين معك  . لذلك سروا ايها الرجال لاني أؤمن بالله انه يكون هكذا كما قيل لي} 
( أعمال 22:17-25)​
اذن الرب قد وعده بالبقاء الى ما بعد ان يقف أمام قيصر ..!
وقد كانت معونة الرب معه لكي يبقى شاهداً للجميع دون ان يموت قبل الوقت وقبل انتهاء خدمته المجيدة , اذ يقول : 

{ فاذ حصلت على معونة من الله بقيت الى هذا اليوم شاهداً للصغير والكبير } ( أعمال 22:26)​
فلو كان كذاباً .. لكان الرب قد سمح بموته وعقابه قبل ان يصل الى روما أو قبل ذلك بكثير ..
ولكن هذا لم يحدث ..!

وبذلك يكون منطق المسلمين ساقطاً مهزوزاً في ما زعموه ضد الرسول بولس ..

لا سيما بان الرسول العظيم قد تنبأ عن اقتراب يوم استشهاده المجيد مع اقتراب وصوله الى روما وتبشيره عاصمة الأمم كلها .. 
فيقول :

{ واما انت فاصح في كل شيء . احتمل المشقات . اعمل عمل المبشر . تمم خدمتك . فاني انا الآن اسكب سكيبا ووقت انحلالي قد حضر . قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن اكملت السعي حفظت الايمان واخيرا قد وضع لي اكليل البر الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل وليس لي فقط بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره ايضا } ( 2 تيموثاوس 5:1-8)​
فالرسول العظيم كان يعلم بانه سيستشهد بعد اتمام خدمته ..
 وبعد ان جاهد الجهاد الحسن ( ليس بالسيف والرمح والخنجر كما المجرمين القتلة )..

 وأكمل السعي .. ( وليس بالشهوات الردية من نكاح متعة وجواري ومسبيات ورضاعة كبير الخ ) .. 

وحفظ الايمان ( وليس الخرافات واساطير الاولين من عفاريت سليمان ورجوم الشياطين وشمس تغرب في ماء وطين وكلام طلاسم الخ ) !!!

وبعد ذلك سمح له الرب بالانطلاق ليكون معه بعد ان بذل دمه من أجل نشر الانجيل المبارك في كل الارض .. كما أوكل اليه ربه القدوس ..!

وبعد ان علمنا هذا ..
 لا يبقى من كلام المسلمين ضد استشهاد بولس الرسول أي ذرة منطق أو عقلانية ..
فالرب لم يسمح بموت بولس كعقاب له .. بل كمكافأة سماوية له ..
ولم يهلكه حاشا لانه كذب ..
ولو كان كذلك لما تركه يمضي الى روما والأمم ليبشر بالانجيل ويقودهم للخلاص !*


----------



## Basilius (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟*



> لماذا تُطلقون اسم متنصر على كل من يدخل للمسيحية ؟



*للمرة الخمسين مليون 
وبعد ان قلنا في منتدى طريق الحق 
كلمة متنصر تاتي كمعنى لاكتمال اعتناق المسيحية 
تي بالعماد او المعمودية او التناصير 
واصل كلمة التناصير اصلها مشتقة من اللغة القبطية من  الفعل تونص اي العماد او التعمد بمعمودية المسيح 
فجاءت كلمة تناصير لفظا اصلة قبطيا بمعنى العماد او المعمودية *


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا مات بولس مذبوحا بالسيف؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي* 

*بأمانة رائع أخي رياض **ورائع أخي أفادا*

*الله معكم ويستخدمكم دائماً لمجد أسمه القدوس*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

